# Diff casting number location



## DrBoeing (Apr 26, 2009)

I am trying to find the casting number on my diff but can not for the life of me find it.
I have a 69 GTO and have no idea if this is the original diff, the more I take this car apart the more surprises I find.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Look on the axle tube for a 2-digit letter code, Does your diff cover look like this?


----------



## DrBoeing (Apr 26, 2009)

05GTO said:


> Look on the axle tube for a 2-digit letter code, Does your diff cover look like this?


Just like the pic, just add lots of scale,LOL


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The 2 letter axle code should be on the back of the axle tube, drivers side. Will start with a W or an X. Also look for a date code by the pumpkin on the backside too. Should look something like E109. "9" = '69.


----------



## DrBoeing (Apr 26, 2009)

68greengoat said:


> The 2 letter axle code should be on the back of the axle tube, drivers side. Will start with a W or an X. Also look for a date code by the pumpkin on the backside too. Should look something like E109. "9" = '69.


Thanks, what about the part number, where is that stamped, I thought it was in the webbing of the housing


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Here's a pic of the casting (part) number and cast date code on the lower right web as you are looking at the cover. This is a 69 axle, cast A (Jan) 14th, 9 (1969)


Here's the stamped code indicating application and assembly date. The 015 is the 15th day of 1969, 1 day after it was cast and the WF is application (3.31 ratio, non-posi). This is on the left tube facing the rear midway between center housing and brake plate.


----------

